# Live report...Yellow River flathead attempt!



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Headed out, and you're going to suffer with me LOL. Storm clouds all over, umbrella and dinner in the boat!









Sent from my SM-G928P using Tapatalk


----------



## gastonfish (Mar 24, 2012)

You by yourself?


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Yep, tfrizz is laid up after knee surgery and born2fizh don't like to be up late haha


----------



## TFRIZZ30 (Jun 26, 2014)

At least you got an umbrella this time. Really wish I was out there. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang Tyler....another knee surgery??? Josh I work tonight, so if you come back to land while I'm out--give me a ring!


----------



## TFRIZZ30 (Jun 26, 2014)

Yes sir should be good to go after this one, and I'll be healed up by hunting season. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Well, looking pretty dark here at guess lake, gonna hold off for a few and see if i can't get some bait walking the bank first 

Sent from my SM-G928P using Tapatalk


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Ahhhhh you are in my neck, nevermind on the call then---ifin you get anything hook up w/ me on the way back to your place!


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Beware of armadillo attacks!


----------



## born2fizh (Feb 6, 2008)

Catch enough for me...


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

In the water, no bait yet...

Sent from my SM-G928P using Tapatalk


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Get'em !


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

sure said:


> In the water, no bait yet...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928P using Tapatalk


Should'a let me know....I have tons of bait around me up here and could'a hooked ya up! Good luck!:thumbsup:


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Ugh, catching bait sucks, or I suck at catching bait...got about 10 small ones, 3 in the water now. Got a small piece of cut bait out too.

Sent from my SM-G928P using Tapatalk


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

First solo flathead in the boat!!!









Sent from my SM-G928P using Tapatalk


----------



## FishinSpot (Oct 16, 2007)

Nice. Keep it up. Be careful out there!!


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Spot number 2, 2nd fish in the boat, probly the smallest flathead I've seen, but, im'a eat him. It's a dang good thing may flies don't bite!!

Sent from my SM-G928P using Tapatalk


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Had 2 bites, set the hook too soon and fed it the bream, other pulled hard right in to a snag, broke off


----------



## TFRIZZ30 (Jun 26, 2014)

Got bait left? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

I got 4 baits left, 3rd one in the cooler, another 3 or 4 pounder


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

I set a few lines tonight. Had a hard time catching shiners. Used soap and mullet.
.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Good luck man, props doing it by yourself too!


----------



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

Dang, I'm jealous.:notworthy:


----------



## TFRIZZ30 (Jun 26, 2014)

Killing me sittin on the couch knowing they are out there biting. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Well they ain't biting here, been about an hour now without any action, starting to make me sleepy!


----------



## stewart_fish (May 13, 2009)

Good job bro! Nice cat.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Bout to call it, ain't nothing going on. They seem to be shut down


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Number 4!


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

I'm done, happy to have these 4 to take home









Sent from my SM-G928P using Tapatalk


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

billyb said:


> I set a few lines tonight. Had a hard time catching shiners. Used soap and mullet.
> .



How does the mullet work? 

Have used mullet with added menhaden oil with so-so results. Maybe plain mullet would be better.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I didn't get a phone call???? Dang son! I think I'm gonna come wake you up one morning about 2-3!!! hahaha good deal on the eats brother!


----------



## TFRIZZ30 (Jun 26, 2014)

That ain't bad for only having 10 baits. A lot better than I did the other night. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Pretty work


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Sorry Jason, I was heading to bed asap lol. I still threw 3 good baits back, the bite just shut down before I was ready.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Way to go SICFISH !


----------

